# Frage zu export- File Codesys



## C_V3 (28 Juni 2012)

In CoDeSys V2 nehme ich doch .exp-files um z.B. einzelne FB-Bausteine zu exportieren.
Was ist eigentilch der Vorteil von einem .exp-file gebenüber einem .pro-file?


Was wurde geändert in den *.exp-files in Codesys V2 gegenüber V3 *.export-files?Kann keine alten *.exp-files in Codesys V3 importieren!


Bietet Codesys V3 etwas "besseres" an als *.export-Files zum Auslagern von FB-Bausteinen?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## RobiHerb (29 Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiss, exportiert V3 auch in XML Format. Nie selber benutzt.

*.PRO sind quasi Binär Files mit reincodierten "Meta" Daten. *.EXP sind reine ASCII Files, die man mit dem simpelsten Editor lesen und bearbeiten kann.

Die "Meta" Daten fehlen hier, es geht also einiges an Informationen verloren.


----------



## C_V3 (30 Juni 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort.. Ich glaube, dass in CoDeSys V3 nur noch XML-Formate bei der Exportierung möglich sind. 
Weiß diese jemand??


----------



## SPSstudent (2 Juli 2012)

C_V3 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.. Ich glaube, dass in CoDeSys V3 nur noch XML-Formate bei der Exportierung möglich sind.
> Weiß diese jemand??


Ja, nur noch 3S-XML oder PLCOpenXML. Bei TwinCat 3 sogar nur noch PLCOpenXML.
Deine exp-Dateien kannst du ja einfach in Codesys 2 importieren, als pro-Datei speichern, in Codesys 3 öffnen und dann als XML exportieren. Oder man sucht sich einen Studenten, der einen Transformator programmiert


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Januar 2016)

SPSstudent schrieb:


> Ja, nur noch 3S-XML oder PLCOpenXML. Bei TwinCat 3 sogar nur noch PLCOpenXML.
> Deine exp-Dateien kannst du ja einfach in Codesys 2 importieren, als pro-Datei speichern, in Codesys 3 öffnen und dann als XML exportieren. Oder man sucht sich einen Studenten, der einen Transformator programmiert


Sorry, aber ich muss diesen Thread nochmals aufwärmen.
Ist es immer noch so das man eine EXP-Datei nur in TC2 importieren kann, dann das Ganze als Projekt speichern und in TC3 importieren muss?

Gruß

Oliver 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Fx64 (7 Januar 2016)

Hallo Oliver,

so ist es....

Viele 
Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Januar 2016)

Hallo Fx64,
das hatte ich schon befürchtet, danke.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------

